# Bar Fridge - Fermenting - What Size?



## sluggerdog (15/8/13)

Hi All,

I'm looking to get a bar fridge to ferment in but I wasn't sure what size I should be looking for... e.g. in litres.

I ferment in a bunnings 30L square water cube if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## MAX POWER (15/8/13)

Hey mate, 

I have a 120l with a freezer compartment.
Accounting for the freezer and the compressor hump, leaves approx 45cm high by 30cm deep by 40 wide.

what's the height width depth of the cube? I'm also considering using this for fermenting.


----------



## mattfos01 (15/8/13)

Wrm1300wc Westinghouse bar fridge, I think about 130 litre has been used by a number of members here myself included. No freezer section. Room for ball lock kegs, fits my 30 litre fermenter. Not sure about jerry or jerries. 

Not very efficient only a 1 or 1.5 start fridge.

Works for me


----------



## givemeamash (15/8/13)

as above..... have one with a makeshift wooden platform and works a treat


----------



## Lodan (15/8/13)

as above again...
i sit my fermenter on a chunk of styrofoam


----------



## brente1982 (15/8/13)

Referring to his question on size, there is no one specific size i wouldnt think. Just as long as it fits your FV in it it should be fine. You can then work on your temperature control through other measures like a heat pad/belt and the fridge itself


----------



## Silver (16/8/13)

Aldi chermside had 81ltr freezers for $159 a couple of days ago. It's all about measure 3 times. One container might have the same capacity as another but you may be able to fit FV into one and not the other. 2c


----------



## Yob (16/8/13)

FWIW, if you have space for it, get a bigger all fridge, future proof yourself by being able to fit 2 fv's at a time in the fridge, I've currently got 2 all fridges and my dispensing fridge is big enough to hold 4 x 20l Kegs and 1 9lt keg or an FV for conditioning... Started with a bar fridge..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

My 140 litre fits a 30 litre fermenter comfortably. Scored it for nothing on the side of the road during hard rubbish collection. Chopped the shelves out of the door instead of bending the freezer.


----------



## sluggerdog (16/8/13)

Thanks for the replies.

The fermenter is 35cm X 29cm (35 is including the tap) and about 46cm high. Very roughly.


----------



## Yob (16/8/13)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fridge-Retro-Kelvinator-/200951461819?pt=AU_RefrigeratorsFreezers&hash=item2ec9a3f7bb&_uhb=1

Retro nad awesome!!!


----------



## doon (16/8/13)

Wow my parents had one exactly like it tough old things


----------



## QldKev (16/8/13)

Just take the fermenter with you when shopping for the fridge.


----------



## gTrain (16/8/13)

+1 to Yob's advice.

Get yourself an "all fridge" fridge.

I picked up a 350 litre fridge on Ebay - big enough for 2 fermenters if I want/need to do 2 brews at once.


----------



## QldKev (16/8/13)

Go a 3 fermenter fridge for the win!







If I tried I probably could squeeze another 2 Bunnings fermenters on the top shelf to make it a 4 fermenter fridge. But 3 is plenty.


----------



## sluggerdog (20/8/13)

This popped up and from a quick Google it seems it has come up in the past, anyone get one before and have an idea of the internal dimensions? Seems like good value for the price and size is great.

https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-buys/saturday-24-august-2013/saturday-detail-wk34/ps/p/120l-bar-refrigerator/

Thanks


----------



## shanenanegans (19/9/13)

Kev, how big is that fridge? Around 300 litres? Saw one on Gumtree in West End for $160 that looks very similar.

Just asking as I would eventually like to get a second fermenter to feed my addiction to drinking brewing.

The one I am looking at:


----------

